# 25C Tires on a Madone?



## marzanoa (Mar 21, 2011)

I just ordered a 2011 5.2 Madone. Is it practical to run 25C tires on this frame? What would be acceptable tire clearance between tire and frame on a bike such as the Madone.


----------



## garylb (Aug 21, 2010)

I have the 2011 madone 5.2 with a 25c on the rear wheel for the trainer. There is no clearance problem. The snow melted and the roads dried up so I hit the road with the 25c with no problems.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I use 25c bontrager hardcase on my 5.2 with no problems


----------



## rb1freak (Jun 24, 2003)

25c Conti Gatorskins on my Madone currently. I even ran an old pair of 27c Ruffy Tuffys for a little while without any problems.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I run 700x25 on my 2010 Madone 6... Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

MarvinK said:


> I run 700x25 on my 2010 Madone 6... Wouldn't have it any other way.


I have a 2010 4.5 Madone. I use 700x23c tires. 

What would be the difference in my ride if I switched to 25c? A slower ride? A smoother ride? Less prone to get flats? I fill my tires to 120 psi. Just curious.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

Sisophous said:


> I have a 2010 4.5 Madone. I use 700x23c tires.
> 
> What would be the difference in my ride if I switched to 25c? A slower ride? A smoother ride? Less prone to get flats? I fill my tires to 120 psi. Just curious.


Smoother, yes. Slower, no. Probably less prone to flats depending on overall road conditions. I race crits and find 25's handle better especially when it is bumpy. 110psi rear, 100psi front


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

jmchapple said:


> Smoother, yes. Slower, no. Probably less prone to flats depending on overall road conditions. I race crits and find 25's handle better especially when it is bumpy. 110psi rear, 100psi front


Thanks for the feedback.

Just wondering, I have tubes for my bike that are:

700c x23-25 mm
27 x 1-1/8”
Presta Valve 48 mm

My tires say 700 x 23

To change to 700 x 25 tires, would I just need the tire?
Or, would I need new rims?
If my tubes already say they are 700 x 23-25, it seems I would just need the tire or not? And do you use tubes that say 700 x 25 only and not 700 x 23-25?

This may be splitting hairs but what would I need and is it worth changing to 25 tires from 23 tires?

Thanks


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I wouldn't ditch perfectly good tires for 25s, but I'd buy them next time around. Aside from the 20 grams of added weight, 25s are better (rolling resistance, pinch resistance, comfort, cornering).


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

Sisophous said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Just wondering, I have tubes for my bike that are:
> 
> ...


a tire is all you need. i think the tubes i have are 25, not 23-25 but it doesn't matter. my lbs had 25's so that's what i bought. 

as far as changing to 25's, i liked 25's enough to change over this year so no more 23's for me. it's personal preference.

there have been some studies done in the last couple of years comparing the performance of 23's vs 25's. i haven't read it lately but i think 25's performed slightly better in the study. i'm sure you could find it with a google search


----------



## marzanoa (Mar 21, 2011)

*I'm running 25's - Thanks all for your replys*

I picked-up my new Madone 5.2. I had my LBS change out the stock 23's with 25c Continental 4000's. The tires fit with plenty of room to spare [28's look like they might into the frame - but I don't think I'd get a 25c past the brakes]. I'm 200lbs, so I think the 25's make sense for me.


----------

